# Yesterdays News versus Carefresh



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I am debating on which is best. I am only going to be using litter for the litter pan. Which one would you recommend? I have never used YN but it seems to be good. And how do you use it? Do you have to break it up or what?

Thanks!

--Amy


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

crap. I clicked the wrong one...

the poll needs to reflect minus 1 on carefresh since I meant to click YN for litter pan litter choice

Carefresh isn't a litter I recommend


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Okay I have used carefresh for many of my small animals and I havent come across a problem. I am going to try YN because I have seen alot of people recommend it and it seems less messy and easier to clean.


----------



## BoyzRcrazy (Feb 18, 2008)

I use Care Fresh Ultra, but it is outrageously expensive. I'm looking for a good alternative. I will be following this thread.


----------



## chevalrose (Aug 13, 2008)

I've heard Carefresh can be kind of dusty. 

Yesterday's News is great for litter because its heavy and prevents the box from tipping. It also doesn't get tossed out as easily.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

carefresh = expensive, dusty, not as absorbant. i used to use it, but now, it's nothing but YN in the litter pan. i can understand wanting something softer as bedding, but i'd still rather use fleece scraps than carefresh.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

I believe there is no comparison really with these two. Yes they are both safe for your rats, but there are huge differences in the 2. 

Carefresh- dusty and I've heard of several rats have have gotten URI's after a dusty bag of it, it doesn't absorb odors at all and for some reason the white stuff seems to make the urine smell stronger. It's also far more likely to carry mites in it (granted you should be freezing your bedding anyways) but still more likely to carry it. It's more expensive in the long run because you will be changing it constantly because it smells. 

Yesterdays news isn't as soft, but it absorbs urine and smells far better, isn't dusty at all, and because it's so compact it's less likely to carry mites (again, you should still freeze it just in case). 

Sunseed fresh world bedding- most pet stores are carrying it now is the best of both worlds and cheaper than both options. It's softer like carefresh, absorbs like YN, isn't dusty, is better at odor control than YN and defiantly better than carefresh. Just thought I would throw out that option because you seem to be stuck in between. With carefresh's softness I can see why people would gravitate towards it, but the absorbing power of YN is essential! This is the best of both worlds... ok better than both worlds because it does a better job than other litters.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Cool, I will get the sunseed fresh world litter! Its alot cheaper. Thanks!


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

wait, is the sunseed litter cheaper than the unscented cat-litter YN? 

someone help me math this, i'm confused. sunseed is $19 for 2130 cubic inches, or about 35 liters. okay. YN is $17 for 30 lb of unscented cat-litter.

someone who has used both, what's the comparison? does a big bag of one or the other last longer?

forgot to mention that i got these numbers from petsmart's website. of course they could be different elsewhere.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

well for me the sunseed would be cheaper cause I would get the smaller bag of it which is 14 dollars. I wouldnt need that much of it becasue I would only use for the litter tray.


----------



## amandahoney (May 14, 2007)

Amyshizzle said:


> well for me the sunseed would be cheaper cause I would get the smaller bag of it which is 14 dollars. I wouldnt need that much of it becasue I would only use for the litter tray.


eh, i buy in bulk. i'm cheap. thrifty. whatever you call it. i always buy the big size in everything, which is why i have storage issues... but i think i spend less in the longrun.


----------



## Hatchet_Chick (Sep 4, 2008)

): I have tried using YN but all my girls do is take it and hoard it!

Little goof balls.

But I have to use carefresh or a towel/fleece bedding.

P:


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, hmmm maybe I should buy the big bag then. It would probably last at least 6 months lol.


----------



## lovinmyworm (Feb 18, 2008)

Well at the stores a big bag of 2130 cu in is $19, I get it for $8 but I'm literally down the road from the manufacturer. A big bag of YN lasts me 1/2 as long as sunseed! A large sunseed bag lasts about 3 months, a bag of YN lasts me only 1 month. I use it for my ferrets and my rats. YN is heavier than sunseed by far! YN is far more dense making it harder which also means it weighs more. If you go to the store and look at the big bags of YN and the big bag of sunseed you will see a major difference! A bag of sunseed is about as big as say a 20lb bag of dog food. 

Also, disclaimer here...... I tend to end up using more of the YN in the litter pans because it's so dense. I'm use to filling the litter trays half way up, well half way up with YN is ALOT of litter ya know. If your super carefull and only put a tiny layer on the bottom and make it say less than 1/2 and inch then you can get more life out of the YN. I just think my litter pan looks empty that way though. Also, my rats seem to want to kick the YN out of their litter pan more than the sunseed so I fill it a bit fuller so there is some litter left in there for them.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I use YN.

It's heavier than Carefresh (else the boys throw it out of the cage) and cheaper because I use less of it. It's also less dusty out of the box. It breaks down to dust when it's used, but that only kicks up when I'm cleaning and the boys are elsewhere. Plus I don't like the feel of carefresh. It irritates my skin. 

The boys seem to like YN just fine.


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Maybe I will try both, YN and the sunseed stuff.


----------



## sarahisgett (Aug 18, 2008)

I use YN and....... I LOVE it!!! It is not dusty and smelly like Carefresh. I tried Carefresh for just normal bedding but within like a week a switched to towels. It got very mushy, dusty, and the smell was HORRIBLE! With towels as their bedding and YN intheir Litterbox, I hardly even smell my boys!


----------



## Amyshizzle (Sep 7, 2008)

Yeah I am going to be using fleece as their bedding. Its so soft and comfy too. haha My mom thought I was nuts buying it because it was a bit pricey, but luckily I got 50% off!! haha I just wanted to know which would be best for their litter tray. I am going to get a small bag of YN and a small bag of the Sunseed stuff.


----------

